# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  I am writing an informative speech on dreams

## curious_dreamer

After visiting this sight yesterday I decided that this would be a very interesting topic for my speech. Does anyone have any suggestions about some other interesting topics about dreams besides lucid dreaming? Do you think that I should talk about lucid dreaming for the whole five minuts or should I add things like dream interpretations? Just curious about your opinions. What would you personaly be most interested in?   :Question:

----------


## Barbizzle

I woudl find lucid dreaming, and the benfits of sleep on waking life.  I do nto thingk we have that information here, tbu it shouldnt be that hard to locate.  And the two coudl essently affect each other.

----------


## AirRick101

What would peak people's interest is demonstrating or explaining the tactile sensations inside of a dream, and how amplified they are after becoming lucid.  Dream interpretation is good and dense of a topic, but vague and extremely relative.  

Anecdotal experience would be interesting as well.  Maybe you have experience of a dream that was so real it impacted you even more than your usual waking life experience.

----------

